# Whats the perfect nutrition for a pregnant goat?



## Newbygoatman (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there all

Newbygoatman here. Still disapointed in losing the my first kid. I was just wondering what you guys felt was the perfect nutrition for a pregnant goat? Mine had add-lib hay (good quality), a goat cereal mix (I buy in the UK) which they had twice daily, a nutrition lick, and plenty of plant stuffs (Ivy being there favourite. I've got the other goat pergnant too (fingers crossed), thus I would perfer if this goes alot smoother. 

Any ideas?

Ed aka Newbygoatman


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sometimes kids just don't make it and it is beyond your control.  It sounds like you were feeding the right things...the only thing I might suggest is to try to find loose minerals rather than a mineral block. Goats can't always lick enough to get the minerals they need.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats the protein content of your feed you are giving? (I assume thats what you mean by cereal, terminology being a bit different).

How is their weight? can you see their bones or are they to fat?


----------



## Newbygoatman (Oct 29, 2009)

I can feel their back bones! But they are not overly underweight. Should I be able to feel their back bones? I'm trying to keep them at the same score as my sheep (around 3). Is that about right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

with a healthy goat, you should be able to feel the spine...not see it. As long as there is a good layer of flesh along each side of the spine, they are not too thin.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How about posting some pictures of them.

I know how hard it is to lose babies, but really it does happen, and sometimes there is nothing we can do (like FunnyRiverFarm said). Does that make it easier? No it does not but just know it was not something you did.

Now you say the perfect feed for a pregnant goat. The answer will never be 100%. It totally depends on the Protein and nutrients from you hay, to get a make up of the grain, then to the mineral. I also agree with FunnyRiverFarm, you need to have a loose mineral for the goats instead of the block. They can not get enough of the minerals that they need becasue it will start burning their tongue. IF it is loose mineral they will take bites of the mineral.

I hope you post some pictures, maybe you are just being over worried, like we all get from time to time.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is one of those subjects that you are going to get as many asnwers as there are goat owners, though a lot will be similar. I agree with the loose minerals but you may not have them available where youre from. A good quality hay and forage are a must. a good quality grain at certain points in the pregnancy. but you have to balance it with your hay. too much grain will make kids too big.
beth


----------

